# White frog



## Herpaderpa (Dec 1, 2011)

Are there any white frog species? We have a white frog in our bathroom... :/


----------



## Bandit05 (Dec 1, 2011)

apparently so, I just googled white frogs and found some pics, doesnt say what any of them are though


----------



## r3ptilian (Dec 1, 2011)

What area are you in?, alot of tree frogs can appear very light in colour at night. Do you have a pic by any chance?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2011)

Not the best example but this is one of my old Red Eyeds, most of the time he was leaf green, sometimes he went even lighter than this


----------



## Herpaderpa (Dec 1, 2011)

He is currently in my toilet, in one of the pipes thanks to a boyfriend fail. He didn't want to touch the frog, cause frogs are yucky apparently... by the time I got to the bathroom it was on the toilet seat and jumped right into the bowl and crawled into the pipe where the 'flush' comes from.

This frog was gecko white with giant raver eyes ROFL If he comes out I am going to snap a photo. He was really odd looking, like he had translucent skin. Looked like his pupils were dilated or something.


----------



## sarah_m (Dec 1, 2011)

I once found a creamy white perons tree frog and I have seen very light brown and whistling tree frogs. Also some very light/almost translucent white ones that I couldnt identify in the NT and QLD. Knowing your location would help narrow down the possibilities.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 1, 2011)

I snapped this guy coming out of a rave party last week, he took his lollipop out of his mouth and hid his bottle of water when i turned up with a camera. It's a relatively unknown fact that frogs often rely on substance to enjoy themselves.


----------



## Herpaderpa (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Sarah, Im in the mountains passed maleny  We have a lot of frogs here... most hang out on the windows at night eating the bugs attracted by the light. Most are little green tree frogs with yellow legs.

Im really hoping this one comes out... I really want to take the pipe off to get him  lol Im so curious.

Waruikazi... shameful thing isn't it...I can see the lollipop behind his back... he's fooling no one.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 1, 2011)

I dont know about where you are. Up here we have litoria rothii, can change from brown to white depending on it's surrounds. It always has bloodshot eyes though! Dont know what they get up to


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 1, 2011)

There's a pic attached in Post 8 of another thread of two frogs of the same species (Peron's TF, link attached) showing how much colour variance they can exhibit.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-reptiles-40/frog-hole-146655/#post1811181 <LINK

They are quite obviously sleeping off a big night out.


----------



## miss2 (Dec 1, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I snapped this guy coming out of a rave party last week, he took his lollipop out of his mouth and hid his bottle of water when i turned up with a camera. It's a relatively unknown fact that frogs often rely on substance to enjoy themselves.



thats greg..... we were together that night .....


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Dec 1, 2011)

A friend of mine breeds albino Litoria moorei in Perth - he found some albino animals in a commercial nursery shadehouse and they've become well established...

Jamie


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 1, 2011)

I regularly see Laughing frogs _Litoria rothii_ white at night. During the day day are kind of motley brown. I also have a photo (somewhere) of almost white _L. infrafrenata_ sitting on a white tree trunk.


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 1, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I snapped this guy coming out of a rave party last week, he took his lollipop out of his mouth and hid his bottle of water when i turned up with a camera. It's a relatively unknown fact that frogs often rely on substance to enjoy themselves.



OHHH NOZZZZZ!
It's attack of the Hypnotoad!

Everybody Loves Hypnotoad - YouTube


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 1, 2011)

Not only has he been shelving his drugs, but it looks like he did the same with his lollipop.



> Waruikazi... shameful thing isn't it...I can see the lollipop behind his back... he's fooling no one.





waruikazi said:


> I snapped this guy coming out of a rave party last week, he took his lollipop out of his mouth and hid his bottle of water when i turned up with a camera. It's a relatively unknown fact that frogs often rely on substance to enjoy themselves.


----------

